# Critique and Questions - Wedding Photography



## elementgs (Jul 9, 2014)

Evening,

I have developed roughly 50 photos from a recent wedding using my MacBook, they looked great in terms of lighting and color.

On my PC though, they look completely washed out and shoddy as hell.

I'm torn.  I know they look great on my MacBook because of the Retina display and the perfect color tuning..... but I'm also concerned that others may view them in a similar environment to my PC, to which they will all be washed out.

Which do I cater for?  Is there a balance?  Should I drop the brightness down on all of these and aim for darker images on my MacBook?

Anyways, the link is Monk Wedding - Portfolio for John Gannon should anyone wish to offer feedback.  I would greatly appreciate it.  This is only my third wedding so I'm still learning.

Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 9, 2014)

Get a wedding book printed problem solved no need to look at them on a crappy screen


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

You can't adjust for everyone's crappy computer display, so get it right on a calibrated monitor and let everyone else worry about their display.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2014)

elementgs said:


> ...Which do I cater for?


You cater for PRINTS!  The fact that all of your monitors are not correctly calibrated strikes me as very odd, but regardless, print sales are where the money is.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2014)

elementgs said:


> I know they look great on my MacBook because of the Retina display and the perfect color tuning.....



Perfect color tuning?!! :shock:

Listening to Apple lies is a bad idea.

Calibrate both the MacBook and the PC using the same external hardware calibrator. No other option is appropriate.

Joe


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 9, 2014)

First thing to check is if your prints are uploaded with an sRGB color profile embedded.


----------

